# Loss of Hair on Legs



## RyanAllen88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thats what my dad thinks it is anyways..

I have a cat named Scooby Doo.  

He's a mix of Siamese and something else, not sure.

When you lift his fur you see white fur..

But his legs are basically turning white, he has always had white feet, with black legs.

My dad thinks that there's something wrong, but it just looks like he licks himself a lot, which actually he's doing right now  

Just wondering if white showing up in the later years is normal..

Could just be him getting older. Not sure how old he is, I'd say 5-6 years.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

is the hair actually turning white, or is there actually hair missing? I know when my dog Kelsey got older (she passed away at the age of 15 back in Feb 2007), her face turned white.. basically like a person going grey. I guess cats can go grey too? OR, if the hair is missing... then I have a similar situation with Andie, my cat. Her elbows are basically bald as can be. I asked my vet... he says it looks like a compulsive licking issue. Her elbows look white.... but there is just very very little hair there. Here is a pic. Is this what your cats legs look like??? Check out Andie's elbows...


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yea, it sounds like your kitty is licking the fur away. Two reasons for that are either a behavioral problem or allergy of some sort. Very often it is a food allergy. If it were my cat, and I was sure I had dealt with fleas, I would make sure he was on a high quality, wet food only diet with no grains or low grains...certainly no corn, soy or glutens...no fish or chicken (preferably lamb, venison, duck or rabbit) and see what happens. Pick a food and stick with it for AT LEAST 8 weeks. No snacks and no treats at all. 
My Sundance use to lick his tummy raw. Sometimes 'till it bled!  The vet tried everything. Nothing worked. Finally, changing his diet did the trick completely. Certainly worth a try and can do nothing but benefit your kitty.
By the way 5 or 6 is not an old cat by any stretch! He's still just a youngen. :wink: Some may say middle aged but I wouldn't agree. If the average cat lives to about 16...5 is still a young cat!


----------



## RyanAllen88 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!  

I know he's not old, I had a cat that got to about 15, then ended up going from liver disease.

He's still a kitten in my eyes.  

Does look like there is some fur missing, but I never see him licking or coughing up hairballs for that matter.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

One of mine licks the fur off her arms and tummy too. After ruling out that it was allergies, we decided it was a nervous habit. Actually, the licking calms her....it's like humans biting their nails when they are nervous. Just a bad habit.

Anways, Delia used to get cortisone shots every three months. Now, instead of that, she's on a predisolone tab every other day. She never completely stopped but hasn't gone wild with it either. The meds are helping and she's doing just fine.


----------

